#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável técnico para registro de provedores no CREA para a retirada da licença SCM

## mineirinho

Bom dia 

Ofereço-me como responsável técnico caso necessite possuo visto em alguns estados e estou em dia com as minhas anuidades.
Seguem os meus contatos:
(17) 98164-8230 (whatsapp) 
(17) 3215-7225
[email protected]

Att. Diogo

----------


## jorgilson

Tem visto em PE?

----------

